# Want to make a 10g or 15g or 20g long. Cichlid tank. Need some help/input.



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been looking into setting up either a 10g, 15g, or long 20g cichlid tank. I Have learned that i can probably only keep blue rams or kribs in tanks that small. I was just wondering how many I could keep in those size tanks and what the M-F ratio should be?? Also, is there a difference between Blue Rams, Angel Viel rams, and long fin rams, besides the way they look?? Those are the 3 I am choosing between I think. Unless I can keep some african cichlids in the tanks instead!!! But i think they get too big.  any help/input is appreciated. Tanks !!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Did someone say African Cichlids? How about a shellie tank? :lol: 

Desktop Cichlids



Shelldweller corner


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Shelldwellers, Neo. brichardi (or a relative) or maybe a pair of Julidochromis. That's about it for Rift Lake cichlids though. I wouldn't try any of the Malawis in a tank as small as you've mentioned.

A 20g long would make a great Lamprologus multifasciatus tank.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

jonah @ Wed Jan 26 said:


> Shelldwellers, Neo. brichardi (or a relative) or maybe a pair of Julidochromis. That's about it for Rift Lake cichlids though. I wouldn't try any of the Malawis in a tank as small as you've mentioned.
> 
> A 20g long would make a great Lamprologus multifasciatus tank.


The brichardi and Julies I would only do in a 20 or larger. The multies can go in something smaller (10 at the smallest imho).

Rams would be alright too. Another suggestion is a pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides (cockatoo dwarf cichlid). Some species of Apistos would also work. Kribs would work in the 20. There's several species of dwarf cichlids you could check out. Lots of choices


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what about a socofoli (sp?)


----------



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

I checked into the socofoli and I didnt really like them that much. I want fish with color, lots of pretty colors!! LOL,, thats why I like the Rams, and angel veil rams, they have some pretty colors. 

So what about the M-F ratio on the rams?? Or should i just keep 1 M and 1 F?? I will look into the others yall named and let you know what I think about them!! Thanks for the help!! keep it coming.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

ive got a 10gal with a pair of cockatoos and some cories, im sure you would be fiine with a pair of rams and some cories


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't put a pair of rams in a 10 gallon. Too sensative to water conditions. I wouldn't go smaller than a 20 for them. Especially if you've never kept them before.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea true, i dunno if its your first time with dwarf cichlids to even keep rams in the first place. When i tried to breed rams i used a 10gal and they were fine in that, but god they are horrible parents


----------



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

when yall say a pair of cockatoo's do you mean, 1 male 1 female, 2 males or 2 females?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

1 male, 1 female


----------

